# Um welches Gemüse handelt es sich?



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2011)

Um welches Gemüse handelt es sich bzw. für was würdet Ihr das _eher_ halten?
Erbsen oder Bohnen?
(_bitte die Ergebnisse nicht vorher anschauen!_)
P.S.: Ich habe gesehen, dass man die Abstimmungsergebnisse sehen kann... Also es handelt sich hierbei nicht um einen Intelligenztest oder so, ich hätte nur gerne ein Meinungsbild.


----------



## Petto (8 November 2011)

Ich finde die sehen eindeutig nach Erbsen aus. Die Wölbungen deuten die runden Erbsen an.


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2011)

Das sind eindeutig Ski mit Mützen an der Spitze.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 November 2011)

Petto schrieb:


> ..die sehen eindeutig nach Erbsen aus. Die Wölbungen deuten die runden Erbsen an.


Das kann nicht sein, bei mir wachsen die in Büchsen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2011)

Petto schrieb:


> Ich finde die sehen eindeutig nach Erbsen aus. Die Wölbungen deuten die runden Erbsen an.


ich sag da morgen 'was dazu


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2011)

Also: Sohnemann musste in der Schule Gemüse erkennen und hat "Erbsen" gesagt. Nun ja, es war sein einziger Fehler, dennoch wird er ja von den Eltern dazu erzogen, Wahrheiten zu hinterfragen. Deshalb hat er sich bei der Lehrerin erkundigt, ob das nicht Erbsen seien. Er hatte auch zwei Bildchen dabei mit "typischen" Bohnen (da fehlen eher die Blätter und die Rundungen sind nicht so ausgeprägt) und eben Erbsen. Die Lehrerin war etwas genervt und meinte, "es gibt auch Bohnen, die so aussehen". Für mich ist's dann aber trotzdem blöd, nach Bohnen zu fragen und ein kleines Schwarzweißfoto herzunehmen, das eben _eher_ aussieht wie Erbsen.

Vielleicht war es auch als statistischer Fehler gedacht, um weniger fehlerlose Proben zu haben...

Naja, so ist das mit den Lehrern. Neulich bekam der andere Sohn einen Fehlerpunkt, weil er bei der Frage "does London rhyme with colour" "no" antwortete. Für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, aber der Lehrer bestand auf Nachfrage darauf. Soll er damit glücklich werden, dass es 90% seiner Schüler anders sehen (bzw. hören).


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2011)

Dachts mir doch ...
Die Frage war so schräg und die Antwort war so klar "Erbsen" daß ich auch schräg mit Bohnen geantwortet habe


----------



## Teleton (9 November 2011)

> Naja, so ist das mit den Lehrern.


Lehrer und Juristen,fürchterlich, die glauben immer alles zu wissen. Bei den Juristen stimmt es allerdings wenigstens.
Unser Sohn wurde kürzlich von einer neuen Hausaufgabenaufsicht ohne Anlass gefragt wie er heißt. Völlig korrekt fragt er "Wozu wollen Sie das denn wissen?". Riesenaufstand.
Schweigerecht, Recht auf rechtliches Gehör, kennen die in der Schule nicht.


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2011)

Meine Mädels haben übrigens Bohnen gesagt aber sie meinten, dass das doch die Erbsen wie bei der Omma sind - diese süßen, kleinen Dinger, die man aus der Schale pulen muss.

@ Aka und Teleton, schon mal von abfrage.de gehört? Dort stimmen auch nicht alle Antworten, insbesondere gibt es regionale Unterschiede beim Ergebnis einzelner Fragen.


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2011)

@Teleton
Kennt Dein Junior den auch? 1619 BGB
*Dienstleistungen in Haus und Geschäft
Das Kind ist, solange es dem elterlichen Hausstand angehört und von den Eltern erzogen oder unterhalten wird, verpflichtet, in einer seinen Kräften und seiner Lebensstellung entsprechenden Weise den Eltern in ihrem Hauswesen und Geschäft Dienste zu leisten.*

und der hier 

*"Namens und im Auftrag der weiteren Erziehungsberechtigten wird dem von dieser bereits mehrfach erfolglos zur Befolgung der sich aus dem gemeinsamen Sorgerecht ergebenden Verpflichtungen aufgeforderten Anweisungsempfänger hiermit unter Androhung des temporären Wegfalls von Unterhaltsansprüchen gemäß § 1610 Abs. 1 BGB ein letztes Mal die Gelegenheit zur umgehenden Befolgung vorstehend bezeichneter Verpflichtungen gegeben."*


----------



## Flor90 (17 Juli 2013)

Auf jeden Fall Erbsen! Nur etwas farblos...


----------

